# Propaganda?



## Vash Valentine (Dec 2, 2013)

Has anyone else seen this? Any thoughts?

Teach Students About the Gettysburg Address Without Mentioning the Civil War?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Vash Valentine said:


> Has anyone else seen this? Any thoughts?
> 
> Teach Students About the Gettysburg Address Without Mentioning the Civil War?


I do not think the speech would have nearly the impact without knowing the context it was given in, seems like a pretty dumb to teach such an important part of history.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

You would be amazed at what they are teaching kids these days!! Everything is being twisted and edited to be as liberal as they can...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

As near as I can tell, the whole strategy of Common Core is to teach a bunch of disconnected facts. That gives educators the freedom to reconnect those facts into whatever context they deem correct. A prime example is how they have been teaching about the 1965 civil rights legislation for the last 10 or so years. They have been teaching that the Democrat party is the party in favor of civil rights. Yet in 1965, it was the Democrats standing against it. Common Core is just the latest strategy to do that en masse with all of our history.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In late may I inherited a class of future cops. Not one was over 23. On June 6 I wrote the day on the board, and when they were all seated I asked them what today was? Not a clue, 24 students and not one future police officer had any recollection it was d day.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

When you want to change the core of a nation you need to get rid of its history....Take take control of its future the children..


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It seems to me that it wouldn't make sense unless you knew that it was in reference to the largest battle of the Civil War. This makes no sense.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

They probably figure the kids aren't paying attention anyways.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One would think the progressives would want to tie the Gettysburg Address to the War Of Northern Aggresion so they could continue to promote the falsehood that it was all fought over slavery.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

You know, schools try to re-write history constantly to fit a certain agenda. a lot of our history is "changed" and taught improperly in schools. they labeled me as a "trouble child" for questioning so much. :roll:


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Just more effort on the part of Liberals to dumb down Americans.


----------

